# Problem: "Gamma" HU, BT phone kit, BlitzSafe iPod adapter



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

I swapped the stock single-DIN unit for "Gamma" radio, the single-DIN non-Nav unit previously installed as the "upgraded" stereo in Euro-market VWs. Like the single-DIN radio installed here in the US pre-2002, the Gamma does not use CAN-BUS. Its inputs/outputs are the same, the difference being the Gamma has a vehicle speed data wire (for the GALA function) instead of one for anti-theft:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1113077
I've added the Blitszafe/Belkin iPod adapter from Enfig Motorsport (replaces stock 6-CD changer, pluds into changer port)...
http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html
... and I have the Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth handsfree kit for my phone:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=785592
Since ditching the changer for the iPod, the phone kit doesn't work quite right. When receiving a call, the radio switches to PHONE mode as it should. However, the radio stays there even when the call ends. I have to manually select either FM, AM, or tape, then switch back to CD to hear the iPod again. And then, the radio is cranked up to the preset volume of the PHONE mode.
Unfortunately, Christian Enfig (who custom-made the iPod kits) is at a loss to explain why this is happening. Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Problem: "Gamma" HU, BT phone kit, BlitzSafe iPod adapter (Helicon Twist)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Problem: "Gamma" HU, BT phone kit, BlitzSafe iPod adapter (Helicon Twist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Helicon Twist* »_... and I have the Parrot CK3000 Bluetooth handsfree kit for my phone:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=785592


Wow, someone keeps bringing up me old thread!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Problem: "Gamma" HU, BT phone kit, BlitzSafe iPod adapter (gorilla800lbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gorilla800lbs* »_
Wow, someone keeps bringing up me old thread!!









Are you going to show you face sometime soon? I still have your Ice cubes!!!


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Problem: "Gamma" HU, BT phone kit, BlitzSafe iPod adapter (Enfig Motorsport)*

Damn, you still have them?! I gotta come to a G2G at least to thank you and appreciate your care!!
A lot has happened on my end here. I have a ne wbaby (now 1.5 y.o.) and a new house and they consume all attention and resources! I barely have enough time to wash my dub periodically, let alone keep modding it and hang out with the scene


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Problem: "Gamma" HU, BT phone kit, BlitzSafe iPod adapter (Helicon Twist)*

By the end of the day I should have an answer as to why the interface performs that way.


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Problem: "Gamma" HU, BT phone kit, BlitzSafe iPod adapter (MaxxedOutMotors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxxedOutMotors* »_By the end of the day I should have an answer as to why the interface performs that way.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Problem: "Gamma" HU, BT phone kit, BlitzSafe iPod adapter (Helicon Twist)*

I spoke to tech support at blitzsafe and it does it. They are waiting on the engineer becasue it only does it with the aux and not the CD Changer adapter.


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Problem: "Gamma" HU, BT phone kit, BlitzSafe iPod adapter (Helicon Twist)*

Enfig is correct, the issue is isolated to the AUX. interface, not the changer interfaces. The issue you are having also does not happen on the DD or the regular single din. The issue only arises on the Gamma. Blitzsafe is going to look into the problem further, but I am doubtful there will be a fix for it.


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Problem: "Gamma" HU, BT phone kit, BlitzSafe iPod adapter (Enfig Motorsport)*

Um, wait a minute, I have the CD changer adapter, not the AUX adapter








Regardless, would a relay work? Attach pin 85 to the phone kit mute wire, 86 to the radio's phone input, 30 to the iPod kit's ground wire, 87a to ground, and leave 87 open? So without a call, the iPod works normally, and when a call is received, the iPod ground is broken, thus shutting off the iPod until the call is ended?


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Problem: "Gamma" HU, BT phone kit, BlitzSafe iPod adapter (Helicon Twist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Helicon Twist* »_Um, wait a minute, I have the CD changer adapter, not the AUX adapter











When I said cd changer interface, I meant for connection to an Alpine cd changer. You still basically have an Aux. interface. The problem is not the mute wire itself, the problem is int he software I believe. I do not know what differs from the changer interface and the aux interface, but it is definitely software related. I will let you know when/if a solution becomes available.


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Problem: "Gamma" HU, BT phone kit, BlitzSafe iPod adapter (Helicon Twist)*

Short of buying a new HU - Anyone think the relay idea will work?


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Problem: "Gamma" HU, BT phone kit, BlitzSafe iPod adapter (Helicon Twist)*

Since I'm unlikely to get a refund or 100% trade-up on the clearly defective units I bought form Enfig







then I guess I'll just take out my phone kit and use either a headset or speakerphone.


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Problem: "Gamma" HU, BT phone kit, BlitzSafe iPod adapter (Helicon Twist)*

First off, the interface is not "defective". You do not have a "NA" spec headunit, which the interface works perfectly with. I doubt you told Enfig that you had a Gamma radio when you ordered, just that you had a single din radio. Blitzsafe is based here in the states and they make their interfaces for the US market. Is it that much on an hassle?


----------

